# De-rimming aquarium?



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Ok, I admit I impulsively bought an aquarium today at Petco b/c of their sale. I got a 20L Aquaeon brand all-glass.

Question to you guys now is how do I de-rim this thing? I know I have seen various posts about this on the forums but I never really paid attention to them before. But the 20L I got today was such a good deal I couldn't pass it up. Can someone out there tell me how to safely de-rim this thing w/o sprouting a leak in it?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Rimmed aquariums are not designed to have the rim removed, this would be not only dangerous and costly but it could flood your home from seal failure, bad idea IMO.


----------



## Mike1239 (May 20, 2012)

People have done it. Leaks and out right seam failure is a risk you will be taking. If i was to do it for myself I would leave the bottom rim on. I have removed top rims with a heat gun on low to soften the plastic and silicon and then try to pull it off while heating. Don't heat the glass too much it may crack and don't use metal tools they will chip the glass.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

You are all scaring me. I think I'll just leave the rim on my Petco aquarium...


----------



## Gabez (Oct 7, 2012)

I didn't think you could do that , wow you guys got me thinking now , my 65g would look great with no top rim . Probably not worth the risk tho


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

_Many_ have taken the top rim off on tanks this size & smaller. Do a forum search & you'll find lots of success stories.


----------



## Zuni (May 4, 2012)

Gabez said:


> I didn't think you could do that , wow you guys got me thinking now , my 65g would look great with no top rim . Probably not worth the risk tho


I think 65 gallon holds to much water to de-rim, I have seen a 75 gallon de-rimmed though...
Its not very hard OP, Just takes some patience.
I de-rimmed my 10 gallon in about 2 hours. I've heard of some people de-rimming and the edges of the glass being un-even. 
I just got a utility knife (the ones with the very sharp blades) and cut off pieces at a time. Just be very, very careful not to cut yourself.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Do a forum search for de-rimming. A 20L is a good candidate because of its low height.


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

Obviously you are at the mercy of the employee gluing tanks that day, so each can be different. I have a standard ten gallon that I de-rimmed, and a 5 1/2 gallon as well.

Carefully free the silicon from the trim with a flexible razor blade.
Use a hack saw, or something similar to cut grooves in the trim. 
once you weaken the corners, gently pull it off. 

Since I felt no need to, I did not remove the bottom trim, just the top

I really can not recommend anything besides a standard 10g, 20L, or smaller tank.

Edit - I also broke the first 5 1/2 gallon tank I attempted to de-rim, fyi.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah, many other forums post that (while there are many success stories) de-rimming is a risk b/c the rim provides strength to the frame of the aquarium from water pressure that pushes on the walls. Other forums are saying DEFINITELY do NOT de-rim any larger than a 20L. Not even a 20H is recommended!

So now I'm actually having second thoughts about de-rimming even a 10G.


----------



## Gabez (Oct 7, 2012)

ya my 65 is 24 high and 18 deep , I can't trust it


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

You are almost 100% fine doing it to a 20 gallon long. I have done it to a 20 gallon long and a 29 and they have been setup and running for over a year now.


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

If you really wanted to go all out you could do something like this...

http://www.thereeftank.com/forums/f76/how-to-disassemble-assemble-glass-aquarium-176772.html

except don't replace the rim and then use this silicone to re-assemble the tank...

http://www.hmcelectronics.com/product/GE-Silicones/RTV108

You could probably follow this article for re-assembly...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=27814


----------

